

Google moves WebRTC code samples to GitHub - DamienSF
https://plus.google.com/u/0/+samdutton/posts/Hc5hTz8oWes

======
rockdoe
Seems to be only the code samples. The code itself still lives in Subversion
on webrtc.org and still uses Google's issue tracker.

~~~
tibbon
What are the benefits of being on Subversion and Google Code at this point for
a project like this? Or is it just that moving over is hard?

~~~
nemesisrobot
Chromium itself moved (is in the process of?) to git, so I'm inclined to think
it's the latter.

------
xasos
Yet another project moved from Google Code to GitHub.

Is there any reason why Google isn't trying to use Google Code to compete with
GitHub? Seems like it wouldn't require many more resources, and could give GH
a run for its money with some niceties (free private repos, plugin to their
cloud platform, etc)

~~~
kyrra
My guess: it's sorta in the same fate as Reader is right now, just not being
killed as quickly. There aren't many people maintaining it. And they need to
upgrade to a newer backend at some point, but no one is around to rewrite it.

It's also important to note that their support for SVN, HG, and Git is all an
in-house implementation to work on top of BigTable.

I'm not really sure why they let it stagnate in the first place, but someone
made the call that it wasn't worth investing in anymore. Remember that Google
Code really came as an answer to SourceForge which was going downhill. But
then we had GitHub and BitBucket appear, which have really taken over.

For pure source repos, Google has been using Gitiles[0] for most of their
public projects like Android and Chromium[1].

[0] [https://code.google.com/p/gitiles/](https://code.google.com/p/gitiles/)

[1]
[https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src.git](https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src.git)

------
general_failure
[http://webrtc.io/](http://webrtc.io/) is down...

Does anyone know of a functioning webrtc server?

~~~
rockdoe
[https://apprtc.appspot.com/](https://apprtc.appspot.com/)

